# BigCartel and StatCounter



## kwg2200 (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been reading these forums for a while and this is the first thing that I could not find an answer for...

How do I integrate statcounter into my bigcartel site? Is it even possible?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If there's a spot for HTML code on bigcartel, then you would add the statcounter code that you get when you signup for statcounter in that spot.


----------



## kwg2200 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a spot for CSS (I don't understand the difference between CSS and HTML). I tried to put the statcounter code in there, but it didn't work. I tried to put it several different places in the code and sometimes it had no effect and sometimes it would mess up the look of the page.

Is there some other free web stats program besides statcounter that would work?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It sounds like you can just edit the CSS (which can edit the look of the page by changing a few variables) but you may not have access to the actual HTML of the page.

To add a statcounter or other tracking code, you need access to the HTML code so you can put the code on the actual page.

I would just send a quick message to the bigcartel support folks and ask them if it's possible. Then you have the answer straight from the "horses mouth"


----------



## kwg2200 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just sent them an email, so I'll wait to see what they say. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kwg2200 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got an email back from Big Cartel saying that they do not support 3rd party tools.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kwg2200 said:


> I got an email back from Big Cartel saying that they do not support 3rd party tools.


That's too bad. I guess that's one small downside from using that service.


----------

